# Maverick owners.....probe eyelet solution (Sealed)



## fwismoker (May 5, 2013)

This worked really well...no worries about crimped probe wires, easy access for multiple probes all in 1 eyelet and it seals snugly. 

I bought a 1/2 inch conduit nipple, 1/2 conduit nut, and a sealing cork 3/4 x 37/64.     

This will work on any smoker except ceramic cookers, i know WSM folks had concern on running probes in with out crimping the wires.  I drilled a 3/4 hole with a step bit and just widened it out a tad...the nipple fit right in. Total cost- $3













temp probe eyelet.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 5, 2013






Run your probe wires through













temp probe eyelet 1.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 5, 2013


















temp probe eyelet 2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 5, 2013






.. sealed up













temp probe eyelet 3.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ May 5, 2013






corked sealed up the hole


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2013)

Can't beat that with a stick! Nice mod...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (May 5, 2013)

Great idea!!


----------



## fwismoker (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, technically i didn't need to plug it with the cork but it makes me feel good knowing i'm retaining heat and smoke., especially  like it in when i shut it down to preserve charcoal.    Originally i was going to do something a little different and when i got over to the conduit nuts at Lowes i saw the conduit nipple...then the light bulb turned on. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     It couldn't have been simpler and easier or cheaper.


----------



## dward51 (May 5, 2013)

If you don't want to eventually chafe the wire between the cork and the nipple, you can drill a small hole in the center of the cork and slit it on one side to the hole.  Then just slide it over the wires and they will be padded on all sides by the cork instead of pushed against the edge of the nipple.  That slit will let you get the wire into the center hole, but will close up 100% when you push the cork in the nipple.


----------



## fwismoker (May 5, 2013)

dward51 said:


> If you don't want to eventually chafe the wire between the cork and the nipple, you can drill a small hole in the center of the cork and slit it on one side to the hole.  Then just slide it over the wires and they will be padded on all sides by the cork instead of pushed against the edge of the nipple.  That slit will let you get the wire into the center hole, but will close up 100% when you push the cork in the nipple.


In some respects i did that... the wire left a small indentation in the cork and i put it back in the same way.  Really there won't be any chafing at all anyway, the cork is soft and spongy and the inside of the nipple is so smooth it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cathouse (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome Idea!  Where did you find the cork? 
Was that local in Fort Wayne?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 12, 2013)

CatHouse said:


> Awesome Idea!  Where did you find the cork?
> 
> Was that local in Fort Wayne?


 At lowes...in a drawer in the hardware dept...2 to a pack


----------



## cathouse (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet.  Thanks!!  How do you like your Maverick? 

It's on my wish list.  I tested the door mounted thermometer when I seasoned my smoker and it was surprisingly accurate.

But I'm thinking it may have lost that.  And you can't beat the wireless thingy.

Now I just have to figure out a way to monitor the smoke remotely


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 12, 2013)

The Maverick is great!   It makes smoking easy!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with FWI. Best accessory  I've ever bought.


----------



## cathouse (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks for the info guys.  I've had my eye on the Mav. for a couple of months now. 

Soon...very soon...


----------



## ericnev (Jul 22, 2013)

Remote smoke monitoring is easy, just pick up a D-Link wireless webcam.  You can watch the smoke in a web browser or from your smartphone!


----------



## bcm3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice and clean.


----------

